# How to recock a old double barrel shotgun



## REDBONE (Mar 3, 2014)

I pulled both triggers on a old Sneider SxS, am l need to know how t o recock it  so I can put barrels back on receivero


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 3, 2014)

Put the barrels back on, replace the forearm, break the gun open and the hammers will automatically re-cock.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 3, 2014)

It depends on the gun, but typically, if you can reach inside the bottom of the breech area of the receiver with a screwdriver and pry "up", you can recock the hammers.


----------



## REDBONE (Mar 4, 2014)

Clemson said:


> It depends on the gun, but typically, if you can reach inside the bottom of the breech area of the receiver with a screwdriver and pry "up", you can recock the hammers.



I'm going to try this but this is a very old gun( 1880 ) and I've got to be very carefull. Wish I had never pulled those triggers.


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 4, 2014)

by now you know you never pull the triggers on a sxs shotgun without the barrels attached! sorry that happened. that is a deadly sin with my LC Smith sxs shotguns....if that happens with them, they have to be manually recocked with a special tool...you might be looking at the same thing. 

If you can't get it done, I'd try Schwartz gun repair, Elijay


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 4, 2014)

You can make the tool from an old file. Problem is adjusting the shape for your exact gun design.


----------



## REDBONE (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks, we got it re cocked. I won't do that again!


----------

